# arrrghh! invites...



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

two years ago it was this really cool randsom note, last year it was an on-line invitation that looked like a 50's scary movie marque....

this year i want it to be an online invite (can even make it interactive, whatever i want) but....

I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING!!!!!!!

call it writer's block.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you have a theme?


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

How about a Horrific Presidential Theme?

HHH


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha! 

Vicki is thinking like Scream Queen this year. Doing it!

SQBS



"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

If it's online and interactive... Do some sort of page hunt where the prize they are looking for is the invitation itself. You could do a graveyard, and they would have to dig up graves or a haunted house and they have to find the right room. A dungeon where they have to find the right prisoner... etc.

If your party has a theme, work from there.

Good luck and Have a great party

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

That's exactly where i was headed, but kinda pootered out. There's a real "graveyard/reaper" theme emerging from the decorations and i was thinking of taking a picture of the house at an odd angle (it lends to the whole creepy feel if i can get the right angle) and then going to the local graveyard and taking pictures of interesting tombstones to impose the who/what/where on. We also need to make a vip pass of sorts because we are expecting gatecrashers. I was also thinking of the rsvp being phrased like "pay your respects, leave a flower on the grave" and that being a link to my e-mail and the rsvp.

My husband was less than thrilled with that idea and completely deflated me.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I think it sounds like you have some really great ideas! I know I'd get a hoot out of it 

Maybe as the RSVP, you could have something like "Please let us know you're coming so that we can be sure to engrave your tombstone", and if they select yes, it prints out their guest card, which would be a tombstone 'engraved' with their name, the date, and RIP - or, maybe a little poem epitaph like "Partied to hardy, and now they're ..." Um, OK... so I can't write poetry on the fly []

If the guests RSVP no, a new page pops up with the Grim Reaper saying something like, "I'll get you in the end, anyway". Or, hopefully something a bit wittier. lol


----------



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

Great idea! That's why i love you guys so much. lol.


----------

